# Soft Flame Safe for Plane Travel?



## ViceLoungeOnline (Mar 29, 2017)

Thinking about getting the Xicar Forte Soft Flame, wondering if it'll be allow through TSA or if it's considered a butane lighter which prevents traveling.

While I'm on the subject, what do you folks carry with you when you travel? Tired of bringing wooden matches and/or cedar strips to light my cigars when I'm on vacation.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

ViceLoungeOnline said:


> Thinking about getting the Xicar Forte Soft Flame, wondering if it'll be allow through TSA or if it's considered a butane lighter which prevents traveling.
> 
> While I'm on the subject, what do you folks carry with you when you travel? Tired of bringing wooden matches and/or cedar strips to light my cigars when I'm on vacation.


I'm cheap and just buy a BIC when I get there. They're butane, burn clean and get the job done. I don't like using soft flames, so buying a nice one just for travel wouldn't really work for me. Plus, I don't trust the idiot TSA agents. Even though any soft flame lighter that's not shaped like a weapon is allowed on a plane, I could see them confiscating it anyway.


----------



## ViceLoungeOnline (Mar 29, 2017)

MidwestToker said:


> I'm cheap and just buy a BIC when I get there. They're butane, burn clean and get the job done. I don't like using soft flames, so buying a nice one just for travel wouldn't really work for me. Plus, I don't trust the idiot TSA agents. Even though any soft flame lighter that's not shaped like a weapon is allowed on a plane, I could see them confiscating it anyway.


That's my biggest concern. This Xicar lighter seems like it'd be great for what I need it to do...but $80 for a lighter that TSA thinks is a banned item makes me nervous. I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

If you like to smoke en-route and need the lighter in you carry on bag - I'd go with bic. Otherwise I put my lighter in a checked bag and it is right there when I am there.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is poop: You can carry on a butane soft flame lighter but not a torch, in a carryon or in your pocket.. Have done so a number of times. They have pulled my IM Corona Double Corona, lit it to see the soft flame, and handed it back every time.

You can check up to two lighters, either torch or soft flame in your checked baggage but they must be in an approved container like the Colibri Tranzpack I use. I put the torch in the container and then put the container in a ziplock with a copy of this flyer from FAA. https://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ash/ash_programs/hazmat/passenger_info/media/Airline_Passengers_Lighters_Faq.pdf

I put the flyer in just in case the TSA guy isn't familiar. This also confirms what I am saying above for you. Have taken torches this way a number of times with no problem.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

It is allowed, but you run the risk of a TSA agent who doesn't know the rules.
I bring a BIC.


----------



## koprut69 (Nov 28, 2015)

From a frequent flyer. Don't take anything thats questionable if your attached to it. If your tickets is a couple hundred bucks it's not worth losing your 70 plus dollar torch over. It's all based on person checking your bags. Those are tsa guidelines not tsa guarantees. A couple puffs of a chard end cigar shouldnt ruin a perfectly good smoke session.


----------



## krnhecty (Dec 2, 2015)

deke said:


> Here is poop: You can carry on a butane soft flame lighter but not a torch, in a carryon or in your pocket.. Have done so a number of times. They have pulled my IM Corona Double Corona, lit it to see the soft flame, and handed it back every time.
> 
> You can check up to two lighters, either torch or soft flame in your checked baggage but they must be in an approved container like the Colibri Tranzpack I use. I put the torch in the container and then put the container in a ziplock with a copy of this flyer from FAA. https://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ash/ash_programs/hazmat/passenger_info/media/Airline_Passengers_Lighters_Faq.pdf
> 
> I put the flyer in just in case the TSA guy isn't familiar. This also confirms what I am saying above for you. Have taken torches this way a number of times with no problem.





Hermit said:


> It is allowed, but you run the risk of a TSA agent who doesn't know the rules.
> I bring a BIC.


both of these very true. i recently got my torch taken away at lax but somehow it got through at the vegas airport:frown2:


----------



## krnhecty (Dec 2, 2015)

i forgot to mention, i always take a book of matches with me


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

deke said:


> flyer from FAA. https://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ash/ash_programs/hazmat/passenger_info/media/Airline_Passengers_Lighters_Faq.pdf
> .


Ooops 
I gotta say I've traveled many times with torch in my checked bag, without special container, no problems at any time. Next time I'll think twice though.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

This is my travel torch, in my carry on with the Bic separate.

https://www.rei.com/product/806554/...126976846120&gclid=CJjp1-2K_9ICFQKBswodMiELrw


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ronson has the soft flame lighter..... it's called the Comet that I bought 15 of them for $1 each. It's just like a Bic that is rechargeable. I still have 10 of them because I was giving a few away and they are perfect for traveling.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Careful. TSA rules keep changing. Much of the info that you find on the Internet is outdated (potentially including statements made on this very thread). Even if you find an official TSA publication check the date on it. It may no longer be valid. 

AFAIK, you can carry a soft flame on-board now. I find the info regarding checked luggage, torches, and DOT containers questionable in current circumstances. Additionally, and as previously mentioned, there is no guarantee that whomever is inspecting your bags is adhering to the same standards you assume when you pack, nor is there any recourse if something gets confiscated. 

Safest policy is, take a BIC in your carry-on and only pack what you're willing to lose in checked luggage.

Also note that TSA rules strictly apply to domestic flights and, by extension, outbound International. Overseas travel, including return flights are a whole different ballgame with different regulations, country by country.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

I used this on my last trip and it worked Great!! I paid $20 for it and the good thing about it your lighter is full when you get there. I put it in my checked luggage. You can only use it on domestic flights though.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks pretty much like a herf-a-dor, but smaller. I wonder what rationale stands for these.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

bozoo said:


> Looks pretty much like a herf-a-dor, but smaller. I wonder what rationale stands for these.


This one is approved by TSA regulations. If you go too there web page you will see it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jack gave a thorough explanation....TSA and their rules are guidelines....guidelines which means they can alter...change...or even not follow if they "deem" there is a threat. At their whim they can abscond with your $100 lighter and use it to light their cigar at the end of shift and have a big $hit-eating grin as they light their cigar. I don't trust those guys with their 3 day training course and can't even complete a sentence without tripping over statements like ...." wella ...I needs to get into your carryons cuz somethin came up on the xrays..."...wth Columbo...are you looking for pleurisy or broken bones on them their xrays? 

We can buy Bics all day long at our destination rather than let Felix and Jorge comb through my carryon with the abandon of a bull in heat. I saw 2 TSA comb through the guy in front of me a year ago and found that his medications inside his carryon weren't in their "required" bottles....they were loose in his pill-minder box and since he didn't have the pharmacy bottle with the written script they pulled the poor bastard aside and acted like he was Pablo F'n Escobar and he ended up missing his flight. On the same flight was a lady with a bottle for her infant that they didn't even pay any attention to...strain at a nat and swallow a camel is what TSA is these days. If possible I drive anymore....airports and TSA turn my sphincter into a pencil sharpener...can't deal with them anymore.


----------



## Jlang37 (May 17, 2017)

I know this thread is a little old, but after reading through the forums here for weeks, I decided to make an account specifically for this topic! Thought I might be able to shed a little more light on this, as I currently work for the TSA. 

Torch lighters are not allowed on any aircraft whether in checked or carry on baggage. I looked at that FAA page and I've never heard about the "safe case" for it, but I'm sure if you spoke to a checkpoint supervisor they may have all the details on that. 

Any soft flame lighter is allowed in carry on, aslong as it does not resemble any kind of weapon (gun, grenade, etc), but not in checked baggage. 

Hope this might help a little.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Jlang37 said:


> I know this thread is a little old, but after reading through the forums here for weeks, I decided to make an account specifically for this topic! Thought I might be able to shed a little more light on this, as I currently work for the TSA.
> 
> Torch lighters are not allowed on any aircraft whether in checked or carry on baggage. I looked at that FAA page and I've never heard about the "safe case" for it, but I'm sure if you spoke to a checkpoint supervisor they may have all the details on that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info as I travel often for work, most times I go to a gas station at my destination and pick up a cheap torch. I did have one checkpoint tell me I could take a torch in checked baggage if it was totally empty of fuel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Not here to be argumentative JLang37.....TSA makes up their own rules at times and I use to keep the TSA regs in my carryon to show the agent at check-in. Had my soft flame with me and I showed him the flame....and it was ok'd in Atlanta but on return from (KC) the braintrust argued with me that the lighter posed a "threat".....and no amount of debate changed his mind. At the end of the day don't fly with a lighter you can't afford to lose...esp. in Podunk, MO.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Not here to be argumentative JLang37.....TSA makes up their own rules at times and I use to keep the TSA regs in my carryon to show the agent at check-in. Had my soft flame with me and I showed him the flame....and it was ok'd in Atlanta but on return from (KC) the braintrust argued with me that the lighter posed a "threat".....and no amount of debate changed his mind. At the end of the day don't fly with a lighter you can't afford to lose...esp. in Podunk, MO.


I have found as well it varies a lot, I travel 2-3 times a month and for the longest I carried a small finger nail file/clipper in my shaving kit. Never had an issue until LAX when I was told I couldn't take it on after almost 1 year of regular travel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Since this has been brought back up and others may stumble upon this when looking for travel information, I’ll add my 2¢.

I travel quite a lot and I carry both soft flame and torch lighters with me. Both types go into my carry-on bag. I’ve never had TSA give my lighters a second look, but I know that they sometimes make up rules as they go. I don’t travel with any expensive lighters and if TSA confiscates one, I’m not out more than a well-worn $12 torch.

My cutter always goes in my checked bag and it hasn’t disappeared yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

